# Please help me review this estimate/ gutter repair



## Cancer Man (Jun 10, 2021)

Hi,

Please help me review the estimate i got today for the gutter repair.

Estimate description says - 

Remove all gutter system on home ( gutter, lenders facial) Install new seamless gutters and facial. Aluminum facial wood New Lender pipes. This is what the description says, no details about material and labour. verbally he gave me a flat rate of 3500 dollars.

I am wondering if he is charging a lot. Cause the length of the gutters is not more that 100 ft. Can anyone please give me a detailed insight on this. 

_thank you


----------



## Cancer Man (Jun 10, 2021)

Please anyone here to help me with the estimate.


----------



## KJB420 (Jul 29, 2017)

Cancer Man said:


> Please anyone here to help me with the estimate.


Hey, I am a roofing and gutter sub in washington state and just saw your post. Most homeowners that have never had to have their gutters repaired or replaced are not pleasantly surprised by the cost of the work. Gutters can be EXTREMELY costly which is why it is important to keep them in good condition and to call a person qualified to work on them. Here in washington, for installation of a new gutter system, it is not unheard of to see prices of up to $30 or $40/per linear ft just for the MATERIAL.

That said, the price sounds about right, however, I would be a bit cautious in dealing with ANY professional in the trades who cannot or even worse WILL NOT provide a detailed invoice for the work they do on your home. A general description like the one provided to you leaves a great deal of ambiguity and therefore more of a chance that the pro you are dealing with is someone who uses the wording in a contract to their maximum benefit and your wallet suffers a BIGGER hit than it rightly should. Get another estimate


----------

